# Egg laying song



## Chickie-babe

My pullets are now 4 months old. My RIR is singing her egg laying song. Does that mean she's laid an egg somewhere (it's not in the coop) or that she's going to lay an egg?



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden

from what Ive seen, it usually means they are going to be laying, not that they have laid one. Do you have a nest box?


----------



## Chickie-babe

Yes, I have three boxes for 5 hens. Should I put fake eggs in them?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Chickie-babe said:


> Yes, I have three boxes for 5 hens. Should I put fake eggs in them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I would think that 2 nest boxes would probably be plenty for 5 hens, because they will probably pick one particular nest box (location, positionally in the coop, etc) to lay in and ignore the others. we have two hens that fight for the same nest box if they have to lay at the same time, its comical and sad at the same time because you can sense the need from the one that loses the battle, but they just come up and hop in the box and shove the other one out.

We have a porcelain egg in with our gold laced/tolbunt cross hen because she was not laying in the nest box, and she was also eating the eggs. It seemed to solve the issue, but occasionally she will still eat the egg if the porcelain egg is buried under the shavings and not visible. We are thinking of putting a blown out egg with mustard inside so that she will get a nasty surprise if she goes to eat that egg and maybe it will break her of that habit!

The porcelain eggs, as a general rule, are supposed to encourage laying in the location of the eggs. You just need to make sure to get the right color egg to match up to whatever color your hen usually lays. Our local grain store sells 5 different colored porcelain eggs, standard brown and white, plus blue, pink and green.


----------



## Chickie-babe

She hasn't laid an egg yet, just sings her song. I don't want her laying any old place so I thought putting a fake egg into the nest box would give her the idea where she should lay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden

It should


----------



## Chickie-babe

I heard her singing yesterday and after a bit of sleuthing I found a stash of 6 eggs!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Lol that's awesome!!! Now to get her to lay where you want lol


----------



## Fiere

When my hens decide to lay elsewhere, they get put in "time out". This means they get locked in the run until after lunch everyday for a week. It makes them get used to using the nest boxes again and after that we all return to our regular schedule of being put out first thing in the morning. 
They seem to need a reset every month or two.


----------



## Chickie-babe

I wouldn't let her out yesterday until after she sang. She laid an egg then later, she laid another one. I didn't hear her singing today and I haven't checked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

Are you sure she laid another one? It takes about 24 hours for an egg to develop, and is highly unlikely she had two in her tract, though weirder things have happened.


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Fiere said:


> Are you sure she laid another one? It takes about 24 hours for an egg to develop, and is highly unlikely she had two in her tract, though weirder things have happened.


agreed. that is weird. unless one was hiding in there under the bedding?


----------



## Chickie-babe

Maybe I have two hens laying and I haven't figured put the 2nd one, but there were two eggs in the nest box and at least one came from her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Chickie-babe

I now have three hens laying. They lay in the coop but not the nesting boxes. I've kept one of their eggs in the box but they ignore it. I've tried a fake egg but the kick it out of the box. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi

My hens do not like to lay in their nesting box either they chose a corner in the coop. I tried and tried and then gave up. I just enclosed the corner they lay in and now they all lay there.


----------



## lakesidemaiden

So I looked into it and found a few more suggestions for you guys:

Have enough nest boxes. One box for every 4 to 5 hens is the minimum for your hens to feel comfortably laying in them.

Make nest boxes appealing. Ensure that your nest boxes are in a dark, quiet corner of the coop. Hens have the instinct to lay their eggs in a safe place. Boxes should be a few inches off the floor. 

Train them with a "nest egg." You can purchase fake ceramic eggs from feed or supply stores, or use a golf ball. When your pullets get ready to start laying, placing the fake egg in a nest box will give them the idea that the boxes are "the place" to lay their eggs, too.

Keep them confined till mid-morning. Most hens lay early in the day, so by keeping them in the coop until most of the egg-laying is done, you maximize the chances that they'll lay in the nest boxes instead of finding a cozy place outside the coop.

Make nest boxes soft and comfy. I notice that as our shavings get depleted in the nest boxes, the hens avoid them. Keep shavings or straw nice and fluffy to encourage laying in the nest boxes.


----------



## Rhandi

lakesidemaiden said:


> So I looked into it and found a few more suggestions for you guys:
> 
> Have enough nest boxes. One box for every 4 to 5 hens is the minimum for your hens to feel comfortably laying in them.
> 
> Make nest boxes appealing. Ensure that your nest boxes are in a dark, quiet corner of the coop. Hens have the instinct to lay their eggs in a safe place. Boxes should be a few inches off the floor.
> 
> Train them with a "nest egg." You can purchase fake ceramic eggs from feed or supply stores, or use a golf ball. When your pullets get ready to start laying, placing the fake egg in a nest box will give them the idea that the boxes are "the place" to lay their eggs, too.
> 
> Keep them confined till mid-morning. Most hens lay early in the day, so by keeping them in the coop until most of the egg-laying is done, you maximize the chances that they'll lay in the nest boxes instead of finding a cozy place outside the coop.
> 
> Make nest boxes soft and comfy. I notice that as our shavings get depleted in the nest boxes, the hens avoid them. Keep shavings or straw nice and fluffy to encourage laying in the nest boxes.


Thank you for the suggestions. My chickens are actually using their nesting boxes now. My broody hen hatched her chick and no longer allows them in that corner. I decided now was the time to encourage the laying in the nesting boxes. For 2 days now everyone else lays in the same box. I only have 4 hens laying right now and they seem to take turns. Mine all go to the coop to lay, even my pullet that has only laid for 2 days. My rooster seems to be taking the pullets to the nesting box and showing them how to make a nest, he even sings the egg song for them, it is very funny but it worked with the first one that laid, she laid right where he suggested.


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Rhandi said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. My chickens are actually using their nesting boxes now. My broody hen hatched her chick and no longer allows them in that corner. I decided now was the time to encourage the laying in the nesting boxes. For 2 days now everyone else lays in the same box. I only have 4 hens laying right now and they seem to take turns. Mine all go to the coop to lay, even my pullet that has only laid for 2 days. My rooster seems to be taking the pullets to the nesting box and showing them how to make a nest, he even sings the egg song for them, it is very funny but it worked with the first one that laid, she laid right where he suggested.


Thats awesome! I love it when they sing encouragement songs for their hens!! ♥


----------



## Chickie-babe

Three out of five are laying on the floor of the coop right next to the nesting boxes. I've been hesitant about using straw because of mites. They kick all the shavings out of the nesting boxes including the fake egg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Chickie-babe said:


> Three out of five are laying on the floor of the coop right next to the nesting boxes. I've been hesitant about using straw because of mites. They kick all the shavings out of the nesting boxes including the fake egg.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


You could consider using something like this for bedding (I have heard GREAT things about this bedding and cannot WAIT to try it myself):

http://www.koopclean.com/home-4/

along with this to help with mites and other pests:

http://www.luv-nest.com/store/p6/Luv_Nest_Critter_Ritter_Blend.html


----------



## Chickie-babe

Koopclean sounds great. Hopefully, stores that are in my area will start to carry it. Thank you for all your help. I have one last question: do hens always sing their egg laying song after they lay? If so, how do folks who have 100 hen flock stand it? (Oops, I guess that was 2 questions)



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden

I've personally only come across 3 or 4 in my flock that actually sing a song when they lay (my polish hens mainly). And mine usually sing when they lay, not after. I think it's adorable, but some people might not be able to handle it I suppose. Then again, some people really hate rooster crowing too, while I've only come across certain breeds that I don't particularly care for (yes, D'uccles, I'm talking to you! LOL).


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Where are you located? If Lucerne doesn't have a dealer for Koop Clean in your area they might be willing to send you a sample if you contact them , and let them know your local grain store that you would like to carry it. My sister got a nice sized free sample of supplement feed for her horse from them. Here is the link to their contact page: http://lucernefarms.com/contact-us/


----------



## Chickie-babe

Thank you for the suggestion. I'll contact Koopclean. If they send me a sample maybe I can convince BigR to carry it. Thank you again for all your help. I'm loving raising chickens. They are a kick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden

You're very welcome! Me too . I love my feathered kids <3


----------



## colbybednar

Im new at raising chickens and i have 3 rhode island red hens and i bannie hen and one big rhode island red rooster. I kinda dont know what there song is could someone explain


----------



## nj2wv

They pace around and it sounds like " waaah waaah waaah waaaaah wah wah waah "and done softly. After they lay then some will make a warning sound like this. " bagok bagok bagok " and done very loud.


----------



## colbybednar

Thanks i diddnt know that that helps


----------

